# sonderzeichen mit regex abfragen



## stev.glasow (12. Jan 2008)

ich will ein paar sonder zeichen mit nem regex prüfen, nur bin ich mir nich sicher welche ich davon alles escapen muss:
!\"§$%&/()=?`{[]}\ß+*~#',.-;:_<>@€
ein paar sind mir klar, aber irgendwas passt immer nicht.


----------



## SlaterB (12. Jan 2008)

test doch jeden einzeln? mit Copy-paste eines Teststrings und 20x Zeichen einfügen schnell gemacht


----------



## stev.glasow (12. Jan 2008)

jo war zu faul. 
[edit]
*schäm*


----------

